# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik volg een dieet om af te vallen

## Leontien

Het mooie weer staat voor de deur en je wilt goed voor de dag komen. Zonder schaamte in je badpak, bikini of zwembroek over het strand kunnen lopen is wat iedereen wil. 

Ben jij op dit moment met een dieet bezig om je lekkerder in je vel te voelen? Of doe je juist meer aan sport? Of doe je een dieet en sport samen? Of maak je je er niet zo druk om? Je kunt hier je stem uitbrengen over hoe jij met je lijf omgaat.

Daarnaast kun je een bericht plaatsen over welk dieet je volgt en welke sport je doet. Ook kun je erin kwijt of je begeleiding hebt bij het afvallen. Dit is allemaal goed om te lezen voor mensen die willen afvallen en nog niet weten hoe ze dat willen doen.

Dus stem en geef je reactie!!!

----------


## Petra717

Ik volg geen dieet om af te vallen... simpel om de reden dat het niet nodig is en het niet bij mij past. 

en een klein beetje omdat het ook niet kan i.v.m. gezondheid. 

Petra

----------


## Ivonne

Heb het afgelopen jaar een eiwittendieet gedaan en blijf god opgewicht.
Ben daarbij ook gaan sporten zoals aqua-robic, jogging tai-bo en BBB en voel me er goed bij.

Groeten Ivonne

----------


## Tazaa

ik let altijd op wat ik eet, ik weet precies wat wel en niet goed is en dat doe ik niet alleen voor de lijn, ik heb een goed figuur voor mijn 36e, ik sport veel, spinning, xco en fitness, maar ik vind het belangrijk om bewust te zijn wat je in je mond stopt, in de supermarkten vind je vooral veel conserveringsmiddelen, kleurstoffen en smaakstoffen zoals E621, moet je eens opletten waar dat allemaal in zit... dat kan niet gezond zijn voor je fitheid en lijn toch?

----------


## Nora

Samen met mijn vriend heb ik afgesproken om alleen in het weekeinde te snoepen en dan ook 's avonds. Het liep echt uit de hand, want we gingen elke dag 's avonds snoepen. Nu we dit hebben ingesteld, voel ik me stukken fitter. Daarnaast sport ik 2 keer in de week. Dat geeft goede afleiding om niet aan snoepen te denken. Het gaat mij ook niet echt om af te vallen, maar meer om me lekkerder te kunnen bewegen. Want hoe heerlijk het lijkt om een zak chips 's avonds te pakken, hoe luier ik wordt.

----------


## Janet33

Ik ben afgevallen met de Weightwatchers.
Ben nu een jaar op gewicht.
Met extra bewegen mag je meer eten. Snoepen mag ook.
Net de 3e avond van de avond4daagse gelopen....

----------


## ray

Ja ik "doe" en niet "volg" een dieet. Ik ben 56 en dus dik in de overgang en heb hiervoor ook n hormoon-kuurtje gevolgd. Waarom ik dat vermeld? a je word daar dikker van (althans Ik) en b t afvallen gaat daarna enorm moeilijk. Al die aangeboden poedertjes, drankjes en pilletjes. BLIJF AF kost alleen maar geld en vooral je wordt moedeloos, want t helpt niet. Wat ik doe? VDH = vreet de helft en mijn groenteportie vergroot. En 2 tot 3 weken even geen brood, aardappelen, rijst of spagetti. En dan heel langzaam gebeurt er iets. Onthoud als je 1 of meerdere jaren nodig hebt gehad om dik te worden gaat dat niet in 6 weken weg, dat willen we wel, maar helaas. Niet hongerlijden, logische nadenken en dat plan dan ook doen en volhouden. Succes gegarandeerd. Groetjes Ray

----------


## jose

hallo.

Ik volg al een jaar het sonja bakker dieet.
En dat kan ik goed volhouden.
Maar ga wel 1 keer in de 8 weken naar een dietiste.
Wie volgt het dieet vav sonja bakker ook?

groetjes jose.

----------


## f.duijzer

Dag lieve mensen,
Ik volg het dieet: eet gezond en niet te veel. Ben gestopt met rund en varkensvlees. Wel kip ,kalkoen en vis eet ik, maar matig, verder veel vleesvervangers en ik eet ook meer vegetarisch. Geen biertje meer 's avonds. Geen hapjes meer tussendoor en bij de tv. Tis moeilijk, maar na 10 weken toch wel even 14 kilo afgevallen. Elke avond 1,5 uur wandelen en half uurtje home trainer. Moet er nog 23 kilo kwijt en dan ben ik weer 100 kg.zoals ik woog toen ik 18 jaar was.(nu 53jaar en 1,93 M lang)) Gaat dat lukken???? Ik weet zeker van wel. Ik zie veel pafferige mensen die moeizaam vooruit komen in het leven. Ze zeggen dan: alles zit tegen, ik heb geen puf meer enz. En dat zag ik bij mij ook zo. Nu 14 kg minder voel ik mij veeeeeeeeel frisser, ook in de kop. Heb weer zin in van alles. Jaja, mijn vrouw zei gisteravond nog, verdik maar weer wat hoor. Hoe gaat dat zijn als je 100 kg weegt ;-) . Iedereen succes om hun welvaartslijf naar mindere kilo's te brengen. Groet Fred

----------


## tiny0190

nee, ik volg absoluut geen dieet.
ik eet supergezond en daardoor kan ik eten totdat ik verzadigd ben
voor mij gaat op';ik ben slank, want ik eet. :Smile:

----------


## Bliesje

ik heb jaren een dieet gevolgd (2jaar) ik heb het zelf samen gesteld en het ging aardig.
1 week alleen water en ik het weekend eten wat je wilt maar geen snoep en dat heb ik 3 maanden gedaan is heel moeilijk maar je moet een wil hebben toen was ik 35 kg af gevallen daarna ben ik minder gaan eten nu 2 j later ben ik iets bij gekomen maar ben nog niet over de 100 kg.
maarn met stress en zo kom ik weer aadrig bij terwijl ik niet veel eet ik eet nog minder dan een klein kind

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is raar hé...en ik vind het wel goed van Bliesje dat ze dit aankaart...je hebt 'stress-afvallers' en stress-bijkomers'...ik ben een stress-afvaller,maar ik ben daar niet blij mee,omdat dat extreme vormen kan aannemen...

Echter...1 week enkel water en in het weekend eten wat je wilt lijkt me niet écht een gezonde manier van vermageren,maar blijkbaar is het wel effectief bij jou gebleken Bliesje!
Heel weinig eten is een valkuil,omdat je lichaam dan overschakelt op de 'overlevingsfase'...pff...het lichaam is een ingewikkeld iets zeg!

Ik volg ook mijn 'eigen' dieet; Ik ontzeg me een tijd alles wat verkeerd is tot ik me weer beter in mijn vel voel...maar helaas komen de kilo's er veel vlugger bij dan er af!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Bliesje

dat is waar het is zeker niet gezond maar het is me wel gelukt om 35kg van me lijf tekrijgen 
want je eet niets door de week maar wel in het weekend en dan kan er veel in omdat je heel de week niets gehad hebt alleen water maar dan moet je je ook inhouden en afblijven van de lekkernij.
tip

heellllllllllllll veellllllllllllll water drinken

----------


## Hadassah

Dit vind ik een erg ongezonde vorm van afvallen. Dat t werkt snap ik ook. Ik ben het eens met Agnes dat je lichaam op een gegeven moment in de overlevingsfase gaat. Ik ken bijvoorbeeld een meisje met een eetprobleem. Die vertelde dat in de tijden dat ze echt weken en weken niets at op een gegeven moment ook niet meer afviel. Doordat je lichaam er dan aan gewend is. 
Extreme vormen van dieeten kunnen op een gegeven moment overgaan in een eetprobleem/stoornis. En dat hoeft dan niet perse anorexia te zijn, er zijn nog tientallen andere vormen. 
Mijn advies is gewoon normaal gezond eten, niet te veel snoepen en genoeg bewegen. Klinkt nogal standaard maar t is denk wel het beste voor je lichaam. En ik weet dat dit ook niet aantrekkelijk is omdat je maar heel langzaam afvalt. 
Meestal is langzaam afvallen wel beter omdat je dan niet van die grote gewichtsschommelingen krijgt. Maar goed dit is allemaal makkelijk gezegd. En sommige mensen hebben ook pech met hun figuur. En dat is denk zeer frustrerend.

----------


## Déylanna

Nee, op dit moment doe ik niet aan een dieet om de simpele reden dat ik altijd tevree ben geweest met mijn gewicht hoe die is. Maarrrrrrrrrr wat niet is kan nog komen.

----------


## chicka1958

Nee ik volg geen dieet, ik weeg net 50 kilo met een lengte van 1.68 dus neeeeeeeee voor mij geen dieet. Ik moet juist wat aankomen, groet Chicka

----------


## Déylanna

> Nee ik volg geen dieet, ik weeg net 50 kilo met een lengte van 1.68 dus neeeeeeeee voor mij geen dieet. Ik moet juist wat aankomen, groet Chicka


Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa inderdaad. Je moet veel en veel meer eten zodat je wat aankomt mafkees. Dit kan niet hè?? PAS EROP anders wordt mama boos hoor. En als mama boos wordt, dan kun je wat beleven. Je wilt mama niet boos zien :EEK!: 
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Dikke knuffff schatje.

----------


## chicka1958

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa inderdaad. Je moet veel en veel meer eten zodat je wat aankomt mafkees. Dit kan niet hè?? PAS EROP anders wordt mama boos hoor. En als mama boos wordt, dan kun je wat beleven. Je wilt mama niet boos zien
> 
> Dikke knuffff schatje.


Echt DEY, kom maar, krijg je gelijk een reep chocolade met die hele hazelnoten. Weet je wel die lekkereknuffffffffffffffff

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb nog nooit een dieet gevolgd. Ik ben 1.83 weeg 68 kilo en voel me er prettig bij. Als ik in de stress zit dan val ik af zonder dat ik dat wil, zelfs als ik meer eet (dan weeg ik soms maar 64 kilo), meer eten, meer ongezond eten of minder bewegen werkt dan ook niet. Ik probeer gewoon zo gezond en afwisselend mogelijk te eten en tussendoortjes te laten staan. Enige wat ik wel eens als tussendoortje/tv-snack eet zijn nootjes of zelfgemaakte muffins/cake.

----------


## cstreelman

Ik ben moderator van een weegclub en weet als geen ander hoe moeilijk als het is om af te vallen voor heel veel mensen.
Je moet er alles voor doen en nog meer voor laten.
Ikzelf ben er nog steeds niet aan gewend, dat ik van overdaad gelijk zoveel aankom.
We zijn net van vankantie terug en dan zegt m'n gevoel dat ik niet aangekomen ben, maar ondertussen zit er toch weer 2 kilo bij.
Ik ben voor een gezonde leefstijl.
Veel groente en fruit en water drinken.
Begin de dag met yoghurt en eet als lunch 5fjordjes.
Diner maak ik iedere dag weer een feestje van.
Vanavond was het veel bloemkool, een paar nieuwe aardappeltjes en kip met een beetje kerry saus.
Vanavond nog een bakje yoghurt met veel fruit.
Gebruik nooit zoetstof en drink niet meer als 3 kopjes koffie met halvamel.
En nu weer afvallen.

----------


## Nala

Ik doe met begeleiding van een arts een koolydraatarm dieet.
Ik ben vanaf half mei 2008 tot nu 35 kilo afgevallen.

----------


## Agnes574

Wow, dikke proficiat Nala!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja proficiat Nala! Ik hoop dat als je op je 'ideale' gewicht zit je dat ook vol kan blijven houden  :Smile:

----------


## Ronald68

Ik volg een dieet om af te vallen. Er moet 21 kg af gewoon omdat ik te zwaar ben.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, ik hoop van harte voor je dat het je gaat lukken!

----------


## Ronald68

De teller staat reeds op 4!!!!!!!!!
Of komt dat door mijn griepje? Volgende week weer voorzichtig beginnen met sporten!

----------

